# Never judge a rider by their appearance!



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

My first mountain bike ride was when I was 22 (I am 29 now) in college. I went up on a group ride with a buddy. I remember seeing mainly 40 somethings and 50 somethings at the trailhead. Many had beer bellies and looked out of shape. Flash forward two hours later when I am getting smoked on the trail and nearly vomiting all over the trail. 

Since then I have progressed immensley. I have built up endurance, speed and leg strength. So when I was invited to go on a trip to Moab with three guys old enough to be my Dad I naively though "Ok, well should be a cakewalk since they are so old", these dudes wore me and my buddy (same age) out the whole week. 

I sometimes am impressed by how many beer-bellied, awkward looking guys/gals at the trail can shred so hard. Many of these types have cheaper bikes than most and don't insist on wearing the expensive lycra and name brand shoes. 

So next time you see someone who looks out of place on the trail, he/she might just shred harder than you think!

Any similar stories out there?


----------



## habsfan (Jun 10, 2011)

I think we all probably do.

In my circle of riders, they range from hammerheads to fat to 70+ years old and the vast majority hammer unbelievably. The 70 year old hammered up a rock trail that i could only clear in a wet dream. 

I learned long ago never to make judgments on any rider.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

I generally take a look at a guys gut....

Then I line them up from fastest to slowest...

Usually pretty accurate...we got a lot of ascending to do around here.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't have a gut and I suck at endurance. Maybe growing one would help. Hmmmm.:idea:


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Gut and speed do have a correlation but a lack of gut doesn't mean they are fast or a good rider. Ever ridden with a smoker? Or a naturally skinny guy who has an ideal mountain biking physique but is just out of shape? I have seen fatties detroy skinny guys on the trail many times.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Gasp4Air said:


> I don't have a gut and I suck at endurance. Maybe growing one would help. Hmmmm.:idea:


Might be good for energy reserves? Like 20lbs of hammer gels? I am pretty average weight, but I ridden with some beer-bellied dudes who weren't super fast but could ride all day just fine. Lungs and legs can be pretty strong on them.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm a lot slower than I appear.


----------



## Spinning Lizard (Nov 27, 2009)

It happens to me all the time. I am mid 40's but race Cat 1 open class mostly. Anytime I ride, that is not a race, I usually wear baggies, BMX shoes and an AM helmet. I do not shave my legs ever and show up on a 6" travel Ventana El Chucho. On the group rides there are always some 20 year old guys wanting to be the fastest up a climb and I will just sit right in. Get to the top and they turn around and are stunned I am there not even breathing hard.

Occasionally someone else shows up and does the same to me and I am like WTF, lol.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

az.mtns said:


> i'm a lot slower than i appear.


hahaha!


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

Going riding with my older brother and his friend next week and will likely get smoked. I am 46 and he is 50. He is very lean though and has a lot more time to ride than I do. 

I feel better now that I have justified my failure!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Beware the guy on the "that's not a MTB"


----------



## EZuphill (Nov 21, 2011)

Op. I had the same story as you! I was shocked and their legs were like pistons. I was amazed!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

My buddy Tom (who was a cat 1 racer and former pro BMX guy) actually showed up to a ride with his 
old 20" BMX race bike (his mountain bike was in the shop). He resembled Charles Manson and looked like a slob with a nasty old looking concert AC/DC t-shirt, dirty jeans, and ripped up old sneakers... Anyway, after all of the "new guys" that did not know him were done laughing and talking crap about how ridiculous he looked and how the ride was going to suck, it did not take long for them to drop their jaws in amazement. Tom intentionally started in the back of the group, but once we hit the first nasty climb he blew by everyone like they weren't even moving, passing people through the woods. I knew how fast he was on a mountain bike, and I honestly had no idea that he was going to blow our doors in like he did on an 80's BMX bike. He led the rest of the ride. To this day I still have no idea how he totally embarrassed us, as most of us at the time were decent riders, or so we thought....


----------



## OldMTBfreak (Apr 8, 2006)

Ok, GBW you are pretty close. I'm 65, been riding for 30 years. I love it. I ride with name brand shoes, because I have tried riding in other types. They all sucked! You would love my current setup. Shoes $275, orthothodics $450 (carbon fiber BTW), my visits to doctor meh, $25 copays. Maybe 5 visits. All this time and money for only one reason. I want to be able to ride my bike(s). I can hear my Reign calling to me as I type this. Later, James


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

OldMTBfreak said:


> Ok, GBW you are pretty close. I'm 65, been riding for 30 years. I love it. I ride with name brand shoes, because I have tried riding in other types. They all sucked! You would love my current setup. Shoes $275, orthothodics $450 (carbon fiber BTW), my visits to doctor meh, $25 copays. Maybe 5 visits. All this time and money for only one reason. I want to be able to ride my bike(s). I can hear my Reign calling to me as I type this. Later, James


For me? XC running shoe: $45, Nike gym shorts: $30, Ratty old t-shirt: $10, Bike $3400.


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't remember where I saw this, but years ago I read about a guy on a MTB who likes to "lay waste to the roadies in the Marin Headlands". The poster referred to the guy as a "freak" because he was faster than the roadies even though he was riding a mountain bike. 

I wanted to give that rider some major kudos, not make fun of him! :thumbsup:


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I wear a Belly Bandit under my jersey just to fool youthful riders into thinking I'm some lamo skinny rider. Then I smoke them. 

Belly Bandit Video | Classic Shapewear


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

These two gents were a pleasure to talk to. They had been to places and altitudes I can only dream of doing someday.










and yes, they smoked me on the way back up,

Hank


----------



## Barheet (Jul 13, 2012)

I rode with an older guy earlier this summer. It was my first time riding with someone at least 10 years older than me. We went along some flat ground for awhile and then got to a steep hill. He took off so fast up the hill that I was stunned. I was so surprised I forgot to shift and ended up stalling out on the hill and had to walk up it. By the time I got to the top, he wasn't even visible on the other side. Lesson learned.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

objects in mirror are closer than they appear.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

I am an over 50 year old amputee. I think some riders think I should be struggling more than I do. When I use to ride with a 74 year old hombre, the 2 of us would get a lot of comments (all very positive). btw, I am not fast or slow...just steady.

A couple years ago I met a guy named Hank at the trailhead and ended up riding with him. He was built just like Family Guy and could absolutely shred! I for sure judged him incorrectly .


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

How about getting smoked by the fairer sex?

A friend wanted to ride with our group. When he found out that the wives were going, he said he was going to bring his son on the Weeride. He ended up not bringing his son and then my wife smoked him up and down the trail. Good thing he left junior home!


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

GnarBrahWyo said:


> For me? XC running shoe: $45, Nike gym shorts: $30, Ratty old t-shirt: $10, Bike $3400.


Sounds about like me most of the time when I hit the trail!

I'm often the guy you're talking about. Well, not on the climbs -- at 6' and 245#, I climb about like I look like I would. But not many can keep up with me on the downhill side of things. I get comments frequently from surprised kids at a bike park or resort or riding a busy mostly downhill oriented trail (eg Whole Enchilada). Same thing happens playing bball at the gym or something like that.

I might look fat and out of shape, but I still have the balance, coordination, and and so forth of a 3-sport letterman!


----------



## joshh (Nov 14, 2012)

I quickly figured out that mountain biking is like racquet ball. Don't mess with the old guy that looks out of shape. They will wax you up and down the court (or trail).


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

Ha! I'm an older gal and don't have a beer gut and I don't think I look awkward, but I do have a big butt 


.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

likeaboss said:


> How about getting smoked by the fairer sex?
> 
> A friend wanted to ride with our group. When he found out that the wives were going, he said he was going to bring his son on the Weeride. He ended up not bringing his son and then my wife smoked him up and down the trail. Good thing he left junior home!


Almost everyone has been "chicked", that or their lying.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

The only people I judge by what they're wearing is the people who I don't like what they're wearing.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

I have noticed the big dudes can go downhill with the most wreckless abandon. Old man strength is advantageous in mountain biking too haha.


----------



## mudhen (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm sneaky slow....

mudhen


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

likeaboss said:


> How about getting smoked by the fairer sex?
> 
> A friend wanted to ride with our group. When he found out that the wives were going, he said he was going to bring his son on the Weeride. He ended up not bringing his son and then my wife smoked him up and down the trail. Good thing he left junior home!


On a group ride, a older gentleman I was riding with was heard to say "You know you're having a bad day when a girl in a Barbie Helmet passes you up". I have to laugh everytime I think about it..










Hank


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

I went on a 65Km road ride on my MTB recently and was passed by lots of old men old women really fit kids on $10000 road bikes and finally by a guy with only one leg. I also learnt that some chicks have huge butts because they have massive thigh muscles. I learnt not to judge any riders skills by their looks. No matter how good you are there is always someone around to make you look ridiculous. For me thats quite easy.(the amputee was a paralympian I found out later)


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Tystevens said:


> Sounds about like me most of the time when I hit the trail!
> 
> I'm often the guy you're talking about. Well, not on the climbs -- at 6' and 245#, I climb about like I look like I would. But not many can keep up with me on the downhill side of things.


OFGGDH!! (Old Fat Guys Going Downhill!!)



joshh said:


> I quickly figured out that mountain biking is like racquet ball. Don't mess with the old guy that looks out of shape. They will wax you up and down the court (or trail).


I learned that lesson years ago!! They've figured out how to play a technical game, making you run your ass off while they stay planted in center court. If you can turn the tables on them, though, they're easy prey!


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Respect your elders...they know where all the best trails are!!!


----------



## Pete Otis Towns (Jul 16, 2008)

I think we've all had it handed to us by someone who doesn't look the part. Last year I met with my usaul riding partners who brought one of their friends to ride with us. She was in her early 50's and riding a late 80's rock hopper with an elastomer fork. I figured I would be waiting a lot for her at the turns. I figured wrong. It turns out she's a hard core tri athlete and while she never passed me on the uphill she was on my wheel the entire time. i tried my best to shake her but couldn't, and nearly killed myself trying.

We have since become friends, she now has a bad ass bike and continues to make me suffer every time we ride.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

It's good to have your ego bruised every once in a while


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

OP, you are correct, never judge a book by its cover. Apparently this guy was a national champion
This mountainbiker is alleged to have assaulted another mountainbiker - YouTube


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Ha ha. 49. 235 pounds and not all of it is muscle I'm afraid. I have very expensive bikes but wear cargo pants and four-year-old brown Shimano SPD shoes (bought five pairs). I'm not particularly fast and the younger guys on cheaper bikes pass me often but I'm not that slow and have my moments. 

I seem to have good endurance and twenty mile rides don't wear me out like five mile rides did when I first started. I'm not competing, don't race, and generally ride alone. With that being said I have risen to the occasion and smoked some of my younger friends who don't believe I ride almost every day.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

I pulled over to let a beautiful, fit, serious-looking young woman on a very nice bike go by. "You're not bad for a girl," I said as she passed. 

She stopped, looked me in the eye and replied, "And you're not too bad for an old, fat guy."

True love. She went to dinner with me but unfortunately was from out of town.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

The old guys have just had more time to train! Well, at least that's how I justify it when they blow right on by me and crush my times in TT's.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Last group ride I went on was dominated by a guy on a single speed dirt jump bike with flat pedals and downhill tires. He out climbed and out rode everyone! Very impressed, I was.


----------



## Excuse4Fun (Nov 12, 2012)

This is an awesome. Here I am at 35 years old just now getting into MBR and I'm thinking, "Well I guess I will probably get made fun of because I'm gonna be older than all of the other riders." 
Thanks for the pics and lifting my spirits up. The way you guys make it look I don't think I'll ever be to old to ride.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

huffster said:


> Respect your elders...they know where all the best trails are!!!


That's because we built them.


----------



## guggas (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a close friend that I introduced to Mountain biking about 12 years ago, and who is still one of my best riding buddies. For the first few years I was always faster than him. But the tables have turned in recent years, as hard as I try i havnt been able to out ride him lately. I have a pretty new FS race bike with evey component of my build carefully thought out, and I ride at least 3 times a week, I have clipless pedals/ shoes ect and have spent thousands of dollars over the years on cycling equipment. I'm in pretty decent shape as well, but my friend shames me when we ride. He still has his original HT that he that he bought second hand after our first few rides together, he has very heavy wheels/tires and uses heavy duty thorn proof tubes in both his tires that weigh well over a pound each. The other day he showed up to a ride without water and wearing flipflops, and rode with his keyring(that must weigh several pounds clipped to his beltloop) and I still couldnt keep up with him on a 10-mile xc loop.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

2ridealot said:


> I am an over 50 year old amputee. I think some riders think I should be struggling more than I do. When I use to ride with a 74 year old hombre, the 2 of us would get a lot of comments (all very positive). btw, I am not fast or slow...just steady.
> 
> A couple years ago I met a guy named Hank at the trailhead and ended up riding with him. He was built just like Family Guy and could absolutely shred! I for sure judged him incorrectly .


We had an amputee podium in a race last weekend. Guy looked younger, maybe 30s but everyone standing nearby me muttered how neat it was to see that. That said, I'm always getting dusted by some 'dope-smoking, hippie single' speeder. I say this with the utmost respect.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Beware of old man strength.


----------



## norton55 (Oct 5, 2005)

Great thread! I'm 57, ride a Knolly Endorphine, and the secret to hammering at an old age is this..... drink good beer and it's mind over matter when climbing or attacking a wicked section.

Kudos to all of us white haired grizzled folks. :thumbsup:


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a good story myself: For about 3 years my closest riding buddy has always kicked my butt riding. He had the natural biking physique, 5'9 or so, 150lbs and was very athletic,skinny and strong. Just a real strong rider in general. When we would ride, he would always talk sh*t to me for taking longer than him to get to trail junctions or tops of hills etc. It almost became not fun riding with him because of that. So this last summer I hit the trails hard. I decided to double my normal riding distance and take half the breaks I normally did. I would do 20-30 mile rides on the weekends and 10-15 on weeknights after work. 

This same summer my buddy got into grad school out east. So in July I wanted to do one last trail ride with him. On our ride he started out strong than me (like usual) but about ten miles into the ride he starting bonking and I passed him. The remainder of the ride I was able to smoke him. It bruised his ego when I arrived back at the truck a solid 4 minutes before him. Keep in mind I weigh about 40 more pounds than him too. He was a good sport about it and congratulated me. It was kind of poetic justice that I out-rode him on his last day in Wyoming. 

Now... if I could only pass my other riding buddies who are faster than me!


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

GnarBrahWyo said:


> For me? XC running shoe: $45, Nike gym shorts: $30, Ratty old t-shirt: $10, Bike $3400.


Old running shoes that would otherwise be in the trash: $0, Random pair of shorts: $30, Random t-shirt: $?? (some were even free!), Bike $600 (plus about half that again in repairs ).

That said, I am as slow as I look. I think the only time I've ever passed anyone on a trail was a group of 4 or 5, and I kid you not, I get 100 yards down the trail and my chain breaks. :madman:

I haven't run into too many members of the fairer sex on rides around here, but I did get "chicked" for the first time this summer. Not an unpleasant experience to be honest.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Excuse4Fun said:


> This is an awesome. Here I am at 35 years old just now getting into MBR and I'm thinking, "Well I guess I will probably get made fun of because I'm gonna be older than all of the other riders."
> Thanks for the pics and lifting my spirits up. The way you guys make it look I don't think I'll ever be to old to ride.


Well, depends where you ride. On the "regular" trails around here, I feel like I'm about the median age at 37. Particularly in the evenings after usual work hours, I may actually put myself in the young crowd.

At bike parks, lift-served stuff or freeride stuff, I'm definitely in the top 10% agewise. Although there are a couple gray haired late 40-something guys I've seen at Canyons resort a few times ripping it up as well or better than most of the kids. They do have the look of former professional extreme athletes, though -- can't really explain it, but you bump into those types a lot in Park City, Utah; they seem to go there to retire.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I'm a lot slower than I appear.


Well, that's not good, because you look like a turtle.


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

nemebean said:


> I haven't run into too many members of the fairer sex on rides around here, but I did get "chicked" for the first time this summer. Not an unpleasant experience to be honest.


It usually improves the view.

Hank


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

DirtyHank said:


> It usually improves the view.
> 
> Hank


Exactly! :thumbsup:


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

definitely don't judge by the bike either! enjoy..

Klunking 2 Video - Pinkbike


----------



## KAriadne (Sep 14, 2011)

I never do!

I'm 5'8" and skinny. "Everyone" has "always" thought I must be fit. Uh, no. (Though I am now doing my darndest to become so!)

So I know that bigger or older doesn't mean not fit.


----------



## KAriadne (Sep 14, 2011)

53119 said:


> definitely don't judge by the bike either! enjoy..
> 
> Klunking 2 Video - Pinkbike


Yeah, and an expensive bike doesn't mean fast.

When my entry level bike broke, I went straight to a nice bike even though I didn't feel I "deserved" it yet. It just seemed more fiscally responsible than upgrading incrementally.

I was so embarrassed to be out on the trails on my new bike. I "knew" that when "everyone" saw me actually ride they would think I was a poser.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

CCMTB said:


> We had an amputee podium in a race last weekend. Guy looked younger, maybe 30s but everyone standing nearby me muttered how neat it was to see that. That said, I'm always getting dusted by some 'dope-smoking, hippie single' speeder. I say this with the utmost respect.


The dope just increases hippie lung capability and the single speed forces them to pedal harder up hill.


----------



## Lovic (Dec 11, 2008)

We come in all shapes and sizes!!! That's Uncle Jimmy on the left. A local FL legend who has his own MTB trial in the heart of the state.... which will bring anyone to tears. This is us at Tsali, where I'll be the first to admit, I couldn't shake him once from my rear wheel all day long!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

i got my buddy a cheap rigid 90's trek because he cant afford anything else, and hes fast as hell.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

mk.ultra said:


> i got my buddy a cheap rigid 90's trek because he cant afford anything else, and hes fast as hell.


You can't buy skills or fitness.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*It's the bird, dude...*



AZ.MTNS said:


> I'm a lot slower than I appear.


He must weight, what, 300 grams? And put some muscle on those bones.


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

Cant wait to grow old and wise and still kick everyones ass out on the trail. Gonna be good... Something to look forward to


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm older, fatter, and slower than I used to be, but still love being out and riding my own ride. I've learned to enjoy my time outdoors, and don't care about being fast or slow, as long as I'm enjoying myself.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

HighTitan said:


> Cant wait to grow old and wise and still kick everyones ass out on the trail. Gonna be good... Something to look forward to


Until you just can't seem to get it up anymore. That will neutralize that.


----------



## mtbmatty (Dec 5, 2007)

I was out at the spot one day; there is a bit of a flat spot halfway up this climb where some riders will stop to take a rest. I was suckin wind, but as I went through There was a girl hangin out and she had the balls to say " gettin into shape huh". I looked at her and said " something's wrong with my gears". She probably wasn't bright enough to look down and figure it out. I was riding my SS.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2012)

GnarBrahWyo said:


> My first mountain bike ride was when I was 22 (I am 29 now) in college. I went up on a group ride with a buddy. I remember seeing mainly 40 somethings and 50 somethings at the trailhead. Many had beer bellies and looked out of shape. Flash forward two hours later when I am getting smoked on the trail and nearly vomiting all over the trail.
> 
> Since then I have progressed immensley. I have built up endurance, speed and leg strength. So when I was invited to go on a trip to Moab with three guys old enough to be my Dad I naively though "Ok, well should be a cakewalk since they are so old", these dudes wore me and my buddy (same age) out the whole week.
> 
> ...


I have a story you will like.
A few summers ago I was driving with my 4wd in a wild area about 1600m sea level, for you 5248ft, 35-40 km or 21,7 24,8 ml from Florence (100m sl, 328 ft). 
I reached a scenic pass, I got a waypoint and sat down to enjoy the wind and the view.
In a short time came a man with a red cx bike directly from the 70s. He was 70 or more, he said he was biking from Florence, in my opinion he was not so tired even with his very hard cassette. We talked for a while than he left with his vintage bicycle to the city.
Certain types of people do not need expensive bicycles, they have something that is priceless...


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

I have been on both sides of the "sizing up" process, but for most of my life, I have been the subject of the attention rather than the giver of the attention. The most memorial case was during a triathlon where I wasn't as trim as others would believed I should have been. One female racer made a general comment that she was embarrassed at the number of "fat" people at the race. I had trained for that race for a year...and managed to not lose a pound. I looked soft (large in size) but was extremely fit. I was comfortable with a little insulation ("energy reserve" as I called it then).

There is also the case of "skinny" people being unfit. I had a friend who for all practical purposes looked very healthy. She was reasonably proportioned and what appeared to be a good weight for her height (or BMI). She participated in a research study where she had her body fat measured by a DEXA scan. Her body fat was an ungodly 48%! I, who for all practical purposes was the "fat" one (by looks) was down in the low 20%s. She was actually carrying more pounds of fat than I was.

New research is now really starting to understand more the relationship of weight, body composition and risk factors for disease (e.g., Association of weight status with mortality in adults w... [JAMA. 2012] - PubMed - NCBI). The more fit yet overweight have considerably less risk than the skinny-fat (i.e., limited muscle mass and a relatively high concentration of fat, particularly in the central regions of the body).

So while a person may look relatively round, he or she may be sporting an enormous engine and may have a surprisingly low amount of actual fat. It might just be more visible than in the skinny fat.

So I agree, don't judge and ride on. Your judgement or preconceived notions may be very wrong for the general population. Now, if you spot a person with bulging thighs, garden hose-sized veins in the legs and arms, and a razor sharp look, you may give them the benefit of the doubt and conclude that they could bury you.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

freighttrainuphill said:


> I don't remember where I saw this, but years ago I read about a guy on a MTB who likes to "lay waste to the roadies in the Marin Headlands". The poster referred to the guy as a "freak" because he was faster than the roadies even though he was riding a mountain bike.
> 
> I wanted to give that rider some major kudos, not make fun of him! :thumbsup:


For some reason that sounds familiar. I think I remember reading that the guy who started interloc racing used to hang out and wait for the roadies to come up the hill by his shop an hop on his mtb and chase them down or something. I wonder if that is the same thing we are talking about

Edit: it was actually paul thomasberg that use to hang out at the ird headquartes and chase the roadies, not the owner


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

Im 44 and I ride a hell of a lot better than when I was in my 20's... go figure... take care of your body, eat well, and stop doing the hangover rides... that's my secret... and it doesnt hurt to have the modern technology of today's bikes..


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Judging riders by their appearance is a problem if you don't know what you're looking at.


----------



## rynoman03 (Nov 6, 2012)

I ride a $50.00 target bike that I bought second hand. I took the decals off to make people guess so they wouldn't size my bike up so much.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Happened to me more than once. 

Most memorable was a couple years ago. I was 27 and was meeting a guy I hadn't ridden with before who described himself as "intermediate". Well, he got there and got out of the truck... I swear he was probably 300 lbs at maybe 5'11"? And he was about 45 and just got off working a double shift at a factory, saying how tired he was. 

I remember thinking, "Oh yeah, the excuses are flowing already. This is gonna suck waiting on this guy all day."

Turned out to be a really nice guy... when he was nice enough to stop and wait for me so we could chat. lol

Quite the humbling experience.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

MtbAZ44 said:


> Im 44 and I ride a hell of a lot better than when I was in my 20's... go figure... take care of your body, eat well, and stop doing the hangover rides... that's my secret... and it doesnt hurt to have the modern technology of today's bikes..


Hangover rides are the best way to cure a hangover! I know what you mean though. The older I get the more I make sure to get good rest the night before a ride.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

The older I get the earlier I nod out, works out well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't "prejudge" anyone on the trails. I'm new to cycling and SUPER slow on the climbs and pretty slow on the flats.. I have a nice bike, but before I got this one I was on a wal-mart special, and I could still bomb the down hills fast. So I know better than to suspect that I may be faster than anyone!


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

First "ducati meetup ride" I did a guy showed up on a KTM 525 dirt bike (supermoto tires)..............we rode 200 miles into the mountains with some guys on all carbon 1199 race bikes........the dude on the KTM lead the pack........he would slide into corners and wheelie out of them.............it was a blast!! 

so it happens everywhere!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

A very true statement: Always beware of Old Guys, Locals and Singlespeeders.


----------



## Ben_Im (Mar 3, 2012)

I've definitely had my butt handed to me on a couple occasions by guys twice my age. One guy I remember was in his late fifties, had multiple shoulder surgeries and a knee surgery from what I remember, and he was out on a single speed flying up the hills while I was sweating and panting my the whole way up. As a reference point, I felt that I was always in fairly good shape. Humbling experience no doubt.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

There is a really cool trail near me called "Death Crotch". It is about 600 feet or so of switch back descending. It is a favorite for downhill riding. I remember seeing a 63 year old climbing it barely even breathing hard. Guys like that stay young longer.


----------



## Full Trucker (Mar 23, 2004)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Almost everyone has been "chicked", that or their lying.


I get chicked nearly every time I ride. Stupid, sexy, fast girlfriend...


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

pointerDixie214 said:


> Happened to me more than once.
> 
> Most memorable was a couple years ago. I was 27 and was meeting a guy I hadn't ridden with before who described himself as "intermediate". Well, he got there and got out of the truck... I swear he was probably 300 lbs at maybe 5'11"? And he was about 45 and just got off working a double shift at a factory, saying how tired he was.
> 
> ...


Lol this is the best one. Sounds like something that would happen to me.


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

mtbmatty said:


> I was out at the spot one day; there is a bit of a flat spot halfway up this climb where some riders will stop to take a rest. I was suckin wind, but as I went through There was a girl hangin out and she had the balls to say " gettin into shape huh". I looked at her and said " something's wrong with my gears". She probably wasn't bright enough to look down and figure it out. I was riding my SS.


This makes me feel like you were sizing up her bike knowledge based on her xx chromosome combo. Maybe she said it admiringly, having noticed you were kicking it on your ss while she was lounging around catching her breath. 

I was kicking the tires on an Ellsworth Epiphany yesterday at LL Bean when a handsome young man came up to me to warn me that this bike is built to ride on rough terrain, like mountains n stuff. I was dressed in my middle-aged suburban housewife disguise: sweater, skirt, boots. Clearly I had never swung a leg over a full-suspension bike.

I just gave him the round-eyed eyelash batting smile and said "oh, wow!" I should have asked him if he rides, but I was so surprised that he felt the need to school me that I was rendered speechless.


----------



## mtbmatty (Dec 5, 2007)

PixieChik said:


> This makes me feel like you were sizing up her bike knowledge based on her xx chromosome combo. Maybe she said it admiringly, having noticed you were kicking it on your ss while she was lounging around catching her breath.
> 
> I was kicking the tires on an Ellsworth Epiphany yesterday at LL Bean when a handsome young man came up to me to warn me that this bike is built to ride on rough terrain, like mountains n stuff. I was dressed in my middle-aged suburban housewife disguise: sweater, skirt, boots. Clearly I had never swung a leg over a full-suspension bike.
> 
> I just gave him the round-eyed eyelash batting smile and said "oh, wow!" I should have asked him if he rides, but I was so surprised that he felt the need to school me that I was rendered speechless.


Wait just a minute!!! LL Bean sells Ellsworth? That's upsetting.

I'm no teenager so I certainly don't know everything, but I've been around long enough to know that she was blowing me crap. Whatever, I found it funny too....


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

mtbmatty said:


> Wait just a minute!!! LL Bean sells Ellsworth? That's upsetting.


Don't you want Mainers to have access to good stuff? I doubt they sell them in the catalog, just the "flagship" store.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

mtbmatty said:


> Wait just a minute!!! LL Bean sells Ellsworth? That's upsetting.


That's an understatement!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I've got a bit of a beer gut (mid 40's). I think it's just hours in the saddle that gets the "older" guys more in tuned. I find this to be true for myself each and every year that passes by. I get more aches and pains every year but as long as I ride regularly, it seems like I need to be on the saddle longer and longer to get my fill. As though it's easier to deal with.


----------



## sjhiker (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm usually towards the back of the pack but I always tell the group, I'll always get to where we're going. I'm not fast, but I have great long distance endurance. I do find it odd that at the end of the ride, the guys that were at the front/middle of the pack are still gasping for breath and I ride in calmly...


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

sjhiker said:


> I'm usually towards the back of the pack but I always tell the group, I'll always get to where we're going. I'm not fast, but I have great long distance endurance. I do find it odd that at the end of the ride, the guys that were at the front/middle of the pack are still gasping for breath and I ride in calmly...


What is odd about that?


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

old guys rule. old girls too.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Old man strength really is a thing!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

today...white haired dude in a t shirt and baggy shorts...riding an old specialized hardrock and pulling a BOB trailer...passing me on mt tam like i'm pedaling my bike backwards...made me think of this thread...


----------



## Bird (Mar 26, 2004)

*yes*

And never judge a rider by there legs either.
I'm one of those 50 yr olds that usually smoke younger riders,especially on the climbs.

I met this young man at the trail head of one of my favorite trails and the first thing i noticed was his legs.Resembled legs of a flamingo,looked like spokes in desperated need of truing.
Well..the first section of trail was home to the "cardiac hill" which consisted of 1 mile of steep single track,a section i could surely impress this young man with.

Um...to my surprise this needle leg rider shot up the mountain on his AM bike never to be seen again.I wanted to shout "WHO ARE YOU".


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Some guys have invisible/stealth jet rocket packs mounted to their frames. I've been accused of that on occasion but I'm nothing special.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Not that I'm fast or anything, but I realized the other day that I don't remember riding when I was young as hard or fast as I do now. Part of it is realizing that every day you don't ride is a day you won't get to ride so you gotta make the most of it when you get a chance. Stuff like that creeps into your subconscious the older you get ...


----------



## jjproctor (Oct 16, 2011)

I had a similar experieance with age, not so much weight. I am in my early 40's, ride 4k -5K miles a year road and MTB. Started road riding with some guy's in there mid 50's, one weekend we went out road riding and did 75 miles with lot's of hills. Several of the climbs were 400-600 ft elevation. I have never been dropped so fast in my life. EGO CRUSHER! 

I also ride with a friend who is 5'8" and 230lbs. He often jokes that he is fast down hill, but he will pass me eveytime!!!! There is some truth to it.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

I ran across an old dude who ran circles around me....riding up a long gradual incline! We had just moved and before I started trail riding. I was cruising around town when I came to a red light. The road up ahead as mentioned before had a long and gradual incline and not sure I could make it without doing a little walking. As I waited for a green light, this old man white hair and all comes riding up next to me. The light turns green and off we went. I figured if his guy who was clearly 10-20 yrs older riding a Trail bike could do it, so could I. Well it started out good but about half way up, that old dude started pulling away  I started working harder tying to catch up but useless. I was able make it to the top to my amazement but I had to stop and catch my breath. As for that old dude, he was long gone


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

ambassadorhawg said:


> Some guys have invisible/stealth jet rocket packs mounted to their frames.


I got one of those too, but it's mounted backwards.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm not old, or young. Kinda in the middle. Mediocre at best. I pass a few, a few pass me. 

-It's all about the beers at the end though right?? 8)


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

I may not look like it, but...


I'm more interesting that the guy on the dos equis commercials.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

howardyudoing said:


> I may not look like it, but...
> 
> I'm more interesting that the guy on the dos equis commercials.


For a butt ugly old guy, he sure gets a lot of chicks.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

wv_bob said:


> Part of it is realizing that every day you don't ride is a day you won't get to ride so you gotta make the most of it when you get a chance. Stuff like that creeps into your subconscious the older you get ...


Very, very true.


----------



## next (Nov 4, 2012)

oops deleted wrong thread


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

next said:


> oops deleted wrong thread


My email tells me that you said, "The only time in my adult life that a girl hit on me was at a Halloween party, where i had a full latex face mask on."


----------



## next (Nov 4, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> My email tells me that you said, "The only time in my adult life that a girl hit on me was at a Halloween party, where i had a full latex face mask on."


well this is awkward.

damn you, internet!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

next said:


> well this is awkward.
> 
> damn you, internet!


You're welcome!


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

mtbmatty said:


> I was out at the spot one day; there is a bit of a flat spot halfway up this climb where some riders will stop to take a rest. * I was suckin wind*, but as I went through There was a girl hangin out and she had the balls to say " gettin into shape huh". I looked at her and said " something's wrong with my gears". She probably wasn't bright enough to look down and figure it out. I was riding my SS.


That's why I like to psych out bystanders by controlling my breathing just long enough to pass by. Once I'm out of earshot it's back to "freight training uphill" as always !


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

oldbroad said:


> Ha! I'm an older gal and don't have a beer gut and I don't think I look awkward, *but I do have a big butt *
> 
> .


Useless without pix!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

GoGoGordo said:


> Useless without pix!


Yeah, come on, lets see that rump!


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Endurance is an interesting thing, I was riding blue diamond in Nevada and climbed a particularly nasty section only to end up walking the last shelf a few feet from the top, it didnt seem overly difficult although quit steep. 
I was standing there watching four others try, all were older than me with one female rider who looked out of shape, three failed half way up or before, the fourth made it all the way. We Chatted and they offered to show me the area since it was my first time, I was grateful an thought it would be easy, man they blew me away on all the slow steady climbs grrr and ended up waiting for me at the end of the trail 12 miles in, one never knows.


----------



## komekomegaijin (Nov 9, 2008)

Yep, never judge a rider by their appearance, or their bike!

Yesterday I was out riding on my reasonable high level 29er and was on my way home riding on the foot path. I was on a flat section approaching the only biggish hill I have to go over to get home and was slowly catching up to middle aged woman on a granny bike. I was thinking to myself "wow, she's really moving, but I'll pass her on the hill." Man, was I wrong. While I was thinking this, right on her tail, she suddenly stood up and started really mashing those pedals and keeping the bike vertical - no side to side swaying just pumping up and down. The road up the hill spits with one way being a bit longer and a more steady incline, the other way a bit shorted but a bit steeper. I went the short way, she went the long way. I kept watching her as I sat down and ground my way up the hill while she continued to stand up and kept gaining more and more distance on me. 
We reached the top, the roads re-joined, with her way in front of me, my legs burning just shaking my head at myself. 

I won't be judging any one for a while!


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

After a couple of years MTBing about 3k/year average, I've come to realize that aerobic fitness and trimness, though somewhat related, are two very different things. 

I'll swing 20 pounds over the course of the year. A few too many post ride shakes and french fries, and the pounds start to creep up. Eat healthy, and I trim back down. I'm about 195 now, up from a low of 178 in March. Now I'm leaning back down. 

I have no doubt that I could get up to 215 pounds, while maintaining the same aerobic fitness level and with negligible speed penalty. Riding fast is about putting in the miles and challenging yourself. Being lean is mostly dependent on diet.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

komekomegaijin said:


> Yep, never judge a rider by their appearance, or their bike!
> 
> Yesterday I was out riding on my reasonable high level 29er and was on my way home riding on the foot path. I was on a flat section approaching the only biggish hill I have to go over to get home and was slowly catching up to middle aged woman on a granny bike. I was thinking to myself "wow, she's really moving, but I'll pass her on the hill." Man, was I wrong. While I was thinking this, right on her tail, she suddenly stood up and started really mashing those pedals and keeping the bike vertical - no side to side swaying just pumping up and down. The road up the hill spits with one way being a bit longer and a more steady incline, the other way a bit shorted but a bit steeper. I went the short way, she went the long way. I kept watching her as I sat down and ground my way up the hill while she continued to stand up and kept gaining more and more distance on me.
> We reached the top, the roads re-joined, with her way in front of me, my legs burning just shaking my head at myself.
> ...


Was it Mary Poppins?


----------



## TxMatt (Nov 26, 2012)

Love the thread! I have found it's always best to let the results do the talking, that way when I get smoked I only have to swallow my pride to myself. It's always ugly riding up to the parking lot and the "old fat guy" has loaded his bike, changed clothes and waves as he heads home.


----------



## mountaindude1985 (Feb 6, 2009)

On our shop rides there is a man who is legally blind in one eye and has limited sight in the other but that makes no difference he stays in the middle of the pack or in front inspires me every time


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Yeah, cycling and appearance can be a funny thing, particularly in the casual group ride setting. Some riders are out to push it and have a competitive attitude, some aren't. Some out of shape guys are really good in the tech, some in shape guys are new to riding and aren't good in the tech. Some are out to ride hard and get in their workout, others may be on a relaxed, active recovery day. Bottom line, everyone has a different agenda and it doing what they do for a different reason. 

On the race course however, whether is XC or cyclocross (excluding the beginner fields) you can typically get an idea of one's ability judging by their appearance. Those who train hard usually look like it. It's extremely rare to see a guy with a pot belly leading a Cat.1 race or a clearly out of shape person staged in the front of a Cat. 3 cyclocross race mid-season.


----------



## wjh (Feb 29, 2012)

GnarBrahWyo said:


> For me? XC running shoe: $45, Nike gym shorts: $30, Ratty old t-shirt: $10, Bike $3400.


your priorities sound about right:thumbsup:


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Actually I can swing between 175 and 230 and seem to do just about as good. Although I really want to be on the light end, I seem to have a food problem. :madman:



AllMountin' said:


> After a couple of years MTBing about 3k/year average, I've come to realize that aerobic fitness and trimness, though somewhat related, are two very different things.
> 
> I'll swing 20 pounds over the course of the year. A few too many post ride shakes and french fries, and the pounds start to creep up. Eat healthy, and I trim back down. I'm about 195 now, up from a low of 178 in March. Now I'm leaning back down.
> 
> I have no doubt that I could get up to 215 pounds, while maintaining the same aerobic fitness level and with negligible speed penalty. Riding fast is about putting in the miles and challenging yourself. Being lean is mostly dependent on diet.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> Actually I can swing between 175 and 230 and seem to do just about as good. Although I really want to be on the light end, I seem to have a food problem. :madman:


Wow, 20+ pound swings seems like a lot. I'll think 15 is a lot for me if I get a couple month period were for whatever reason I don't get my normal amount of exercise.

Weight_ does_ effect fitness. It's not just power to weight ratio, the more extra weight you carry, the more blood your heart has to pump and the more energy resource your body has to use to maintain that extra fat or for that matter muscle. Don't get me wrong, I think people can carry a little extra pudge around the middle or still be healthy and fit, but if you want to be _really_ fit, the less extra mass you have the better. (to a point of course, looking like a concentration camp survivor isn't good either)


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

yeah gotcha well to be fair the last 175 I saw was in Iraq after I had gotten up to around 220+. However the last handful of years it's been 208 to 230 and back and forth. For some reason when I get to 208 I hit a wall --well more like I feel faint. I think I try and lose it too quickly. Probably be attempting again soon.



zrm said:


> Wow, 20+ pound swings seems like a lot. I'll think 15 is a lot for me if I get a couple month period were for whatever reason I don't get my normal amount of exercise.
> 
> Weight_ does_ effect fitness. It's not just power to weight ratio, the more extra weight you carry, the more blood your heart has to pump and the more energy resource your body has to use to maintain that extra fat or for that matter muscle. Don't get me wrong, I think people can carry a little extra pudge around the middle or still be healthy and fit, but if you want to be _really_ fit, the less extra mass you have the better. (to a point of course, looking like a concentration camp survivor isn't good either)


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

zrm said:


> Wow, 20+ pound swings seems like a lot. I'll think 15 is a lot for me if I get a couple month period were for whatever reason I don't get my normal amount of exercise.
> 
> Weight_ does_ effect fitness. It's not just power to weight ratio, the more extra weight you carry, the more blood your heart has to pump and the more energy resource your body has to use to maintain that extra fat or for that matter muscle. Don't get me wrong, I think people can carry a little extra pudge around the middle or still be healthy and fit, but if you want to be _really_ fit, the less extra mass you have the better. (to a point of course, looking like a concentration camp survivor isn't good either)


Fluctuating that much in weight up and down is really hard on a persons body.


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

I was on what is normally a pretty boring pavement ride today. I caught up to a guy at a red light who was on an old beat-up hardtail with knobbies and a Coca-Cola crate attached to his rear rack.

When the light turned green and we started riding, he took off pretty quickly. I noticed he also had a bent rear wheel. He maintained 18 mph and up for about 2 1/2 minutes before pulling into a driveway.

Now maybe this is commonplace, but around here I don't see that very often, so I was impressed! :thumbsup:

I had my helmet cam recording, because on that route I seem to always catch something interesting on video.

Contour | Stories | fast mtb rider on pavement 12-18-12


----------



## Xenocatalyst (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a battle with the weight side of things too, however over the last 2 years i've lost 18 kilos and 3 weeks ago measured in at 103.5kg, after 3weeks good riding my pants are feeling baggy but im now 105kg.
104 seems to be my brick wall.

At our local track there is a guy in his 50's who rides everyday, he looks a bit scruffy and has a spotless white ute and rides a black Yeti, a 575 i think.

I've never ridden with him but when setting out at the same time it only takes a few minutes before he's out of sight.


There is another guy who rides the 6k's from town, does 8 or so k's in the forest and then rides back into town. We passed him on one of the trails and he rode by effortlessly.

I'd like to be able to pedal like that one day. I just turned 32, 2 days ago, lets see how much better i am in a years time.

Roy.


----------



## 2010mike (Feb 3, 2010)

I consistently find myself embarrassed even when I consider myself to be athletic


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

freighttrainuphill said:


> I was on what is normally a pretty boring pavement ride today. I caught up to a guy at a red light who was on an old beat-up hardtail with knobbies and a Coca-Cola crate attached to his rear rack.
> 
> When the light turned green and we started riding, he took off pretty quickly. I noticed he also had a bent rear wheel. He maintained 18 mph and up for about 2 1/2 minutes before pulling into a driveway.
> 
> ...


 He probably would have been going much slower if there weren't some crazy roadie riding on his tail! Im guessing it wasn't his driveway either.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

I gain 20 lbs every winter and lose it every summer through mountain biking. Goal is to not gain it back this winter so I can start ahead of where I did last year. Every year, usually about my fifth ride in, I realize I am finally getting my legs and lungs back. Usually when I get back to the trail head I have to go back and ride another loop. Love it when your metabolism starts working efficiently and you get those extra energy boosts. Good for the soil. =)


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

trodaq said:


> He probably would have been going much slower if there weren't some crazy roadie riding on his tail! Im guessing it wasn't his driveway either.


Hehehe, well him taking off fast did trigger my predatory instincts .


----------

